# Is it fair to leave my older dog alone with pup?



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been having trouble with leaving Roxy alone in her crate. She is a 11 week old Lab x pup. She gets herself in a real state and screams the place down - yesterday I left for less than 5 minutes and when I came back one of my neighbours (from 3 doors up) was stood outside looking at the house because she could hear screaming but couldn't quite make out wat it was 

I am thinking of leaving her out of her crate and seeing how that goes. I will restrict her and Bella to the dining room and hallway.

Here is my concern, is this fair on Bella my 2.5 year old Collie/Lab mix? Bella is used to having the run of our house and sleeps where she pleases (usually under our bed). I don't want Bella to get upset if Roxy starts to cry plus I don't want any 'disagreements'.

Thoughts please??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't risk leaving a young puppy alone with a young adult dog


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I agree. My sister has a very tolerant dog (retired guide dog) and even he got irritated by my puppy. I kept mine on a lead around him at all times until he learnt to leave him alone.


----------



## isleofwight (Jul 13, 2011)

I quess I was really lucky, when I got our new pup she was left with my older dog with the full run of the downstairs, never any problems. it even helped to calm the older dog when we went out.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We never leave any young pups loose with adults when they are left alone.

We have a very sturdy puppy pen of a good size in the kitchen and pup goes in there with bed, toys and kong and adult dog has run of the kitchen and gets some peace.

Another thing would be for you to get a puppy gate if you want to leave pup loose and put your adult dog in another room for pup to see him through the gate.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Another thing would be for you to get a puppy gate if you want to leave pup loose and put your adult dog in another room for pup to see him through the gate.


We have a puppy gate but Roxy can jump it and I think sees it as a 'cage' because she behaves the same way behind the gate as she does when left in her crate alone. :frown2:


----------

